# Manhattan Well Diggers dig hoard of bottles from underneath hurried NYC property developer



## Arob (Mar 7, 2012)

Another thrilling adventure from Daniel McGee and his Manhattan Well Diggers called Gotham City Salvage is out. Its pretty straight forward digging story...







 First they spot a huge urban development that's being excavated and for a while they just watch the site from the gate.






 Then when nobody was looking, they managed to get on site and dig some test pits






 and soon they dug up some old bottles






 and found themselves a Philadelphia XXX Porter - two of them!

 Read the hole story *Gotham City Salvage on Dumpdiggers Blog*.


----------



## towhead (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow!  Totally cool!  -Julie


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Rob,

 Excellent write up, sir! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good work, Rob. I love construction areas. Too bad that all the projects hereabouts are "on hold" for the duration.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow good stuff, I wish there were more places like that where I live. It is permissions or no digging privy's.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice bottle recoveries! Just hope they filled in the holes and got permission; looks bad on the hobby to dig w/o permission.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 7, 2012)

Gotta strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Gotta strike while the iron is hot.


 

 Be careful the irons might be on [8|]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What d'ya mean, Rick? Philly's always under construction.


----------



## Arob (Mar 8, 2012)

hey thanks fellas, and lady diggers

 I could use your help with a couple of things that Daniel McGee found and sent me with no description attached,






 I didn't use either of these cobalt blue soda bottle pics because I cant quite make out the names






 Is anyone here familiar ? maybe you even know a link to a history page i can reference in the blog? anything would help

 and thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I meant the leg irons man[8D]


----------



## blade (Mar 9, 2012)

Arob, here's a link with some info.
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=50822AB&Firm_Number=50822


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 9, 2012)

wow. I wouldn't expect a Philadelphia ale to be in a New York City privy.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 9, 2012)

the philadelphia xxx porters have a NY address and name on the other side. like CB Seely or Dearborn.


----------

